# weird card statement



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

i paid some money into my credit card but it looks like the sending bank has processed it twice. they don't think they have and won't help.

i spoke to the card company and they are happy to swap it back but only once the second lot clears.

how long is that normally? the item showed on my statement on Monday.

thanks


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

When Barclaycard processed my payment twice it took about a week for the money to be returned to my bank account. As soon as I called them they were quick to sort it all out though.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

you'd think so right?
my sending account shows one payment. the receiver shows two.
i'm guessing this will be found out in the end - so best leave it for a week?
i called both, spent an hour on the phone, no-one cares.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah, it should all show up when the payments have cleared.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm sorry to say not all providers are the same , keep on top of them:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

should_do_more said:


> you'd think so right?
> my sending account shows one payment. the receiver shows two.
> i'm guessing this will be found out in the end - so best leave it for a week?
> i called both, spent an hour on the phone, no-one cares.


If your bank statement isnt double down but your credit card is double paid why are you worrying?


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

i'm not worrying.....just wondering where i stand.

i'm sure they'll come for it in the end.....its quite a lot, and now they have told me it is cleared....twice, and the sender bank has only made one payment.

no matter how much i try and sort it....it looks like i've just received a nice little bonus.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Nah, they *WILL* eventually twig and take it back, so don't spend it as no excuses will be entertained!!


----------

